# New to Boards.. Need Help Understanding Results



## jetsgirl10 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Im curious, I just got back my results after being on levothyroxin 88 mcg for about a month. My dr said i'm "slightly hypothyroid". Here is what my results read. I'm hoping someone here can please help me understand them better??

TSH, 3rd Generation (not sure what this means) 4.43 (says in range)

T4, Free 0.6 (says out of range)

T3, Total 102 (says in range)

CK Total 45 (says in range)

Im 33 years old, on levothyroxin, and was just upped to 100 mcg from 88 mcg. I dont understand what the results of this test mean to me, and i'm not sure if I should seek out an endocrinologist because this treatment is from my general practitioner. I've gained lots of weight (about 30-35 lbs) and i've been noticing hair shedding when I put my hands thru my hair (each time about 3-5 hairs come out!!) though I dont know if this is from the thyroid, the medicine, or stress (ive been under lots of stress lately).

Anyone who can help me understand normal levels and how these results look and who could offer some advice if I need to seek further treatment, please let me know!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jetsgirl10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im curious, I just got back my results after being on levothyroxin 88 mcg for about a month. My dr said i'm "slightly hypothyroid". Here is what my results read. I'm hoping someone here can please help me understand them better??
> 
> ...


Hi, Jetsgirl!! Welcome to the board!

Is there anyway you can get the ranges for these tests? Sadly, different labs use different ranges so we can't really tell what is what w/o them.

I will say though that the TSH is high. AACE recommends TSH range to be 0.3 to 3.0. So, as far as I am concerned, you are over the top and hypothyoid. Some recommend the upper limit to be 2.5 uU/mL.

Glad your doc increased your med. It seems he is on top of things. Increases are supposed to be in small amounts so that you don't bypass the place that is right for you (euthyroid.)

Your ferritin may be low and that would cause a lot of hair loss. It should be 50 to 100. You may also have insulin resistance (glucose high in the range but not over the range) which would also make it impossible to lose weight.

CK is your Creatine Kinase which is an indicator of inflamation.


----------



## jetsgirl10 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for answering my post!! I feel so clueless and lost in all of this...

Anyway, the reference ranges it says are as follows:

TSH (3rd Generation) 0.40 - 4.50 miu/L

T4 Free 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dl

T3 Total 97 - 219 ng/dl

CK Total 29 - 143 u/l


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jetsgirl10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for answering my post!! I feel so clueless and lost in all of this...
> 
> ...


Wow!! Thank you so much for the ranges. I can see clearly now. Is that a song?:anim_03:

I do hope the doc has you test again in about 6 weeks. Do you have appt. set up for labs?

Anyway, yes indeed...................you hardly have any hormone to go on. You must be incredibly tired? Are you?


----------



## jetsgirl10 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

What SHOULD my levels be?? Because my dr said that the only thing that he's concerned about is the T4 being 0.6 What else should be concerning me, and what do each of these things mean/cause?? Should I start looking for a specialist to help me deal with this? Because he had me under the impression that it wasnt a big deal. Something told me it was. Im gaining weight, my hair is falling out, and yes, im tired alot.

Help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jetsgirl10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What SHOULD my levels be?? Because my dr said that the only thing that he's concerned about is the T4 being 0.6 What else should be concerning me, and what do each of these things mean/cause?? Should I start looking for a specialist to help me deal with this? Because he had me under the impression that it wasnt a big deal. Something told me it was. Im gaining weight, my hair is falling out, and yes, im tired alot.
> 
> Help!


I think it would be a good idea for you to get these antibodies tests............; that is what I think................

The lab tests listed are helpful when it comes to sorting things out.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Most thyroid problems are autoimmune in origin and it is always a good idea to have a "baseline" of these tests and also cancer should be ruled out. You may wish to have a scan of your thyroid for that reason.

What is means is that your thyroid is simply not producing hormones (T4 and T3) as it should.

Your current doc could order these tests but if he/she is not skilled in the realm of thyroid disease, you may wish to seek the services of a specialist.


----------

